

How I lost 30 lbs - jphpsf
http://paulrouget.com/e/diet/

======
Frozenlock
Carbs bad. Fat good.

By far the most compelling argument is made by Gary Taubes:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTUspjZG-wc>

This literary changed my life. By changing ONLY what I eat, I've managed to
loose weight. Without any effort! I wasn't fat per se, but man, I feel way
better now!

No need to eat "fresh" (salads, fruits...), but you MUST eat fat!

------
scrumper
Also, start boxing. Short of military boot camp there is no more effective,
more intensive (and, frankly, more badass) exercise out there. Three times a
week for 60-80 minutes is all you need.

Think it looks easy? Pick up a 1lb weight in each hand (16oz gloves are
standard), make a fist around it, and throw fast punches continuously for
three minutes.

Finally, take the weekend off paleo. Get a pizza on Friday, have some beers on
Saturday. Make a giant bolognese, cover it in parmesan. Enjoy the things
mankind discovered between leaving the caves and building cities.

------
clintjhill
I would be interested in more opinions about Paleo. I'm actually on this diet
myself and experiencing similar results (however I've added Crossfit and I
think that's been more influential than my diet). My curiosity is about the
notion that somehow Vegetarian style diets or even diets with grains is truly
damaging. I read the Paleo Solution. I want to know how much is Robb Wolf just
spreading his own bias around?

~~~
aginn
The ironic thing about Robb is that he only lives Paleo 80% of the time. His
disciples are quite radical on living 100% Paleo.

------
jphpsf
Great post from Paul Rouget (Mozilla) on his experience losing weight. Very
interesting read as I have been following similar practices for a few months.

------
aginn
Great work!

As an avid crossfitter and Paleo adherent, Paleo does wonderings for losing
weight. I have seen people shed 20 pounds over a summer. You don't lose weight
by going to the gym, it is through your diet. "Abs are made in the kitchen,
not in the gym".

------
ladzoppelin
Does anyone know if Stevia is healthy to use with tea?

~~~
escoz
Just go without any sugar. Seriously. It'll taste bad for the first few days,
but after that you'll get used to the taste and it'll feel just as good. It's
the same thing with coffee.

~~~
alexgaribay
I would have to agree with that. I used to drink tea with sugar all the time
and now I don't like tea that has sugar.

